# Limitied Mileage policy



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning all. I settled on a 5000 mile limited milage policy on MY59 GTR. Reasoning for cost obviously and also so I'm not tempted to put to many miles on it. Question is, I have read the policy several times over and there is no mention on it of the 5000 mile limit? Its through Admiral. Just wondered if anyone else had come across this?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Generally all the various poliies I'ave had, the mileage limit should be on the page(s) with your details, named drivers, if it's insureed for business use etc on.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its worth phoning and checking as one of the companies drops cover from Fully Comp to 3rd party if the limit is exceeded. That said it can also be possible to "top up" the mileage if you end up having too much fun !!


----------

